# Looking to buy a cool model to represent a Chaos Lord on a Daemonic Steed



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

Trying to find an awesome model. Can anyone beat this? 

MIERCE MINIATURES - Kraan, Untain of Baalor on Bear


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

i am going to convert one of these
Naga Nightlurker
into a daemonic mount coming up out of a swampy base (nurgle ftw) going to cut it off and likely use the bottom half for a slaan DP piece but wont know exactly till i have it


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

moswantd407 said:


> Trying to find an awesome model. Can anyone beat this?
> 
> MIERCE MINIATURES - Kraan, Untain of Baalor on Bear


OT but... Mother of god that is a nice mini! Pretty reasonably priced as well for such a good sculpt. Now where can I use him?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

What about sculpting your own? or heavily converting?


----------

